# 850EVO Legacy mode or other M.2 SSD with UEFI



## moproblems99 (Oct 14, 2016)

Greetings everyone,

I recently purchased a Yoga 2 13 off Ebay to toy around with until I can afford the laptop I want.  To make it a little more snappier I bought a Samsung 950 EVO 250GB.  I wasn't able to get the SSD to boot with UEFI enabled.  If I set the bios mode to legacy support the drive will show up as bootable.  I have been trying to do some research as to whether this makes a difference or not.  I have read things about UEFI being more power efficient but I am not buying that.  I also originally planned on only putting a debian distro on the drive but now I have considered dual booting with Win10 so my wife can use it if we head out of town so I am questioning whether the 250GB will be enough.

So my question is this:  Is UEFI worth returning the Samsung 950EVO and picking up another drive?  My other choice was going to be Crucial MX300 as I can get the 575GB drive for only a little more.  I really like the Samsung drives because I have had great experiences with them.  I have had one Crucial drive that gave me issues and another that was great.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## AsRock (Oct 14, 2016)

To me UEFI is not worth it, in fact i find it more of a negative than a benefit.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 14, 2016)

The only real benefit to UEFI is being able to boot from a GPT disk (>2TB/>4 partitions).


----------



## moproblems99 (Oct 15, 2016)

AsRock said:


> To me UEFI is not worth it, in fact i find it more of a negative than a benefit.



What do you think are negatives about it?




R-T-B said:


> The only real benefit to UEFI is being able to boot from a GPT disk (>2TB/>4 partitions).



That is pretty much what I have come to the conclusion of, is that the typical advantages of UEFI I am not concerned with in this case.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 15, 2016)

Formatting the HDD \ SSD to GPT to start with, and as said it's pretty pointless for most users as it carry's 0 gain performance wise.


----------



## d265f2785 (Oct 17, 2016)

You haven turned on uefi ultra fast boot on have you? Because if you had  done so you'd see a large increase in boot speed.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 17, 2016)

UEFI requires GPT.  If you set the BIOS to UEFI boot and try to boot an existing install that it not UEFI/GPT, it will fail to boot.

In terms of the storage media, GPT/MBR/UEFI/legacy does not matter.  It's during the formatting/OS install when that decision is made.  So, no drive is worth returning to get UEFI because the drive isn't at fault.


Try turning off the fast boot options.  They can cause all kinds of problems.

Also make sure you have the Windows 7/Windows 8 options correctly set when installing Windows.


----------

